# legal Musik laden...

## Pamino

Hallo!

Ich möchte auch gerne mal legale Musikladeseiten benutzen wie musicload.de, allerdings kann ich mich nicht mit der Schülerfeindlichen Zahlungsweise und DRM anfreunden.... Kennt ihr Seiten, die...

... Musik OHNE DRM schutz vertreiben

... bei denen man per HANDY bezahlen kann?

... die evtl. auch deutsch sind (für dt. musik)

Ist zwar keine gentoo-spezifische Frage, aber hoffentlich könnt ihr mir dennoch helfen! THX   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> ... Musik OHNE DRM schutz vertreiben 

 

Ich glaube nicht, dass du da was finden wirst. Die Musik ohne DRM zu vertreiben wäre ziemlich sinnlos, zumindest aus sicht der Anbieter.

----------

## Pamino

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ... Musik OHNE DRM schutz vertreiben  
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass du da was finden wirst. Die Musik ohne DRM zu vertreiben wäre ziemlich sinnlos, zumindest aus sicht der Anbieter.

 

da gibt es schon einiges, aber wie überall nur mit kreditkarte oder telefonrechnung (also kein kartenhandy) bezahlbar...

----------

## reyneke

Zum Thema "kostenfreie Musik" bzw "Alternative zu musikload.de" lief hier schonmal ein Thread. Damals wurde www.jamendo.com empfohlen. Da gibt's zwar sehr gute Musik, aber halt keine Charts o.ä. Weiß nicht, ob das etwas für Dich ist, aber schau's Dir doch mal an.

HTH,

reyneke.

----------

## slick

verschoben: Deutsches Forum (German) >> Diskussionsforum

----------

## Pamino

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> Zum Thema "kostenfreie Musik" bzw "Alternative zu musikload.de" lief hier schonmal ein Thread. Damals wurde www.jamendo.com empfohlen. Da gibt's zwar sehr gute Musik, aber halt keine Charts o.ä. Weiß nicht, ob das etwas für Dich ist, aber schau's Dir doch mal an.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> reyneke.

 

Danke für den Link.

Hab schnell ein bisschen dort nach musik gesucht, allerdings finde ich nicht einen künstler der mit auch nur bekannt vorkommt... dabei bilde ich mir ein mein musikgeschmack ist sehr breit gefächert.

----------

## Arudil

Wenn du keine Charts willst (bzw überhaupt keine bekannten Musiker) dann schau mal bei mp3.de die ganzen Hobbymusiker durch  :Smile: 

----------

## reyneke

Naja, ist halt leider nicht für jeden was dabei. Mir ist da gestern noch einer eingefallen: www.oggstar.com. Ist allerdings kostenpflichtig.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Carlo

Kauf Dir lieber 'ne CD, wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß. Genauso "billig", dafür aber ein Booklet und keine miese 128KB Ware.

----------

## fangorn

@Carlo

100% Zustimmung

Und wenn dir nur ein lied auf der CD gefällt, dann ist sie es sowieso nicht wert  :Twisted Evil: 

fangorn

PS: 1) die kleinste untrennbare Einheit bei Musik ist das Album

      2) Sollte nur ein Teil eines Albums erträglich sein, gilt 1)

----------

## mc-max

bei www.allofmp3.com kann man mit paypal bezahlen und die Preise fangen bei 4 Cent/Lied an.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> bei www.allofmp3.com kann man mit paypal bezahlen und die Preise fangen bei 4 Cent/Lied an.

 

...wobei das denk ich mal auch nicht legal ist..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mc-max

was ist dann legal?

Die Rechtslage in Russland ist nun mal anderes und die Inhaber dieser Seite handeln somit legal. Das es ein Dorn im Auge der Musikindustrie ist ist auch verständlich. Allofmp3 wurde auch mal deswegen angeklagt, aber ohne Erfolg.

Und zum Glück kennt Internet (noch) keine Grenzen.

gruß.

max

----------

## oscarwild

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> Die Rechtslage in Russland ist nun mal anderes und die Inhaber dieser Seite handeln somit legal.

 

Jo, aber dann darfst Du die billigen mp3s nur in Russland anhören. IANAL, aber solange es kein Grundsatzurteile gibt, dass Musik dort gekauft und legal in einem anderen Land angehört werden darf, ist der Kauf bei allofmp3 in meinen Augen genau so kritisch wie das illegale Kopieren, mit dem Unterschied, dass man trotzdem Geld dafür ausgegeben hat...

----------

## mc-max

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aber solange es kein Grundsatzurteile gibt, dass Musik dort gekauft und legal in einem anderen Land angehört werden darf
> 
> 

 

Also in meinen Augen sieht es so aus, dass es ein Gesetz geben soll, der das verbietet, nicht der das erlaubt. Und es ist ja alles Erlaubt, was nicht verboten ist  :Smile: 

[/quote]

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> Und es ist ja alles Erlaubt, was nicht verboten ist

 

Autsch, das kann böse ins Auge gehen. "Recht" und "gerecht" sind zum einen zwei Paar Stiefel, und andererseits: noch schlimmer als ein Verbot ist ein Graubereich wie dieser! Wie reagierst Du, wenn Du morgen einen freundlichen Brief vom Anwalt mit einer Abmahnung erhältst, mit der Aufforderung 5000 Euro zu bezahlen und weiteren Käufe (die sich ja per Paypal wunderbar belegen lassen) zu unterlassen?

Auch wenn Du der bombenfesten Überzeugung bist, vollkommen legal gehandelt zu haben, hast Du jetzt die Wahl (kein Scherz!):

- Du reagierst nicht, der Gegener strengt ein Mahnverfahren gegen Dich an (das bekommt übrigens jede Hausfrau hin), irgendwann kommt der Gerichtvollzieher bei Dir vorbei, und das kostet nochmal satt extra obendrauf

- Du weist die Abmahnung zurück, und wirst mit einem Gerichtsverfahren mit ungewissem Ausgang überzogen. Es gilt: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Verlierst Du, trägst Du auch noch die Gerichtskosten.

- Du bist rechtschutzversichert, bemühst selbst einen Anwalt und löhnst üblicherweise 150 Euro Selbstbeteiligung, um den Gegner abzuschrecken. Kommts zum Verfahren, zahlst Du im ungünstigen Fall trotzdem.

Wie beim gemeinen Raubkopierer kanns auch sein, dass Dich zwischendurch die Männer in Grün besuchen - denn Dir wird einen Straftat vorgeworfen - und Deinen Rechner ein Weilchen zur Evidenzsicherung einkassieren. In jedem Fall siehst Du ganz schön alt aus, und wer den längeren Atem hat, steht ausser Frage.

Nur dass kein Mißverständnis entsteht: Ich möchte weder ein unnötiges Schreckgespenst an die Wand werfen, noch befürworte ich das alles - im Gegenteil, mir stinkt die Musikindustrie schon lange! Ich habe seit Jahren keine CD mehr gekauft, denn die Preise sind einfach unverschämt, und dann weiß ich noch nicht mal, ob ich die CD dank "Kopierschutz" in jedem Player abspielen kann. Zu den Preisen von allofmp3 würde ich gerne ein paar Euro ausgeben, aber wenn ich Gefahr laufe, trotzdem als Raubkopierer dazustehen, schneide ich doch lieber ab und an mal per Streamripper mit. Allofmp3 weist übrigens explizit darauf hin, dass der Erwerb in anderen Ländern illegal sein kann. Die sind dadurch aus dem Schneider, Du nicht...

----------

## mc-max

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Erst kürzlich war der Versuch der ifpi gescheitert, in Russland direkt gegen AllofMP3 vorzugehen. Die zuvor angekündigten Ermittlungen führten nicht zum gewünschten Ziel. Der zuständige Staatsanwalt sah keinen Handlungsbedarf, da Allofmp3 nach momentan geltendem russischen Recht legal operiere. Nach einer von c't eingeholten Expertenmeinung haben die Betreiber jedoch kein Recht, das Repertoire in Deutschland anzubieten (siehe: Musik-Downloads in der Grauzone, Legalitäts-Check: Allofmp3 und Weblisten, c't 5/05, S. 156). Eine Rechtsverletzung im zivilrechtlichen- oder gar strafrechtlichen Sinn durch die privaten Nutzer der Dienste in Deutschland liegt nach Ansicht der Juristen aber wohl nicht vor: Dazu müsse es sich nach der ersten Novellierung des Urheberrechts bei den in den Musikportalen verwendeten Dateien um offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte Vorlage handeln, was angesichts der komplizierten Rechtslage für den User kaum festzustellen sei.
> 
> 

 

Also ist es für private Nutzer doch noch legal. Letztendlich muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.

Ganzes Heise Artikel auf 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57691

----------

## Carlo

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> Also ist es für private Nutzer doch noch legal.

 

Da steht nicht, daß es legal ist, sonderen nur, wie Fachleute die Rechtslage bezüglich der Strafbarkeit einschätzen. Der Fachmann im eigenen Fall (Richter) kann das durchaus anders sehen.

----------

## Ruad

Mal zum nachdenken. Bitte an entsprechenden Stellen Kommentare einwerfen!

Also wenn die russische Staatsanwaltschaft sagt, dass sie nichts unternehmen kann, weil das Angebot legal ist. Dann wäre es doch auch legal, wenn ich an einem Computer in Russland sitze und mir von dort aus Lieder bei allofmp3.com kaufe. Oder?

Nehme ich nun legal von dort gekaufte Musik, packe sie auf einen USB-Stick und verlasse Russland gen Deutschland. Dann importiere ich halt Musik für den Eigengebrauch (oder so?!). Das scheint mir auch noch nichts illegales zu sein. Oder darf man auch keine originalen russischen Cds einführen?

Wenn ich also nun dank der Grenzenlosigkeit des Internets die Musik immer noch bei einer russischen Seite kaufe, ich aber in Deutschland sitze, importiere ich doch eigentlich Musik von Russland nicht über den Landweg sondern über den Datenweg nach Deutschland. Liegt da der Teufel? Ist die Gesetzgebung einfach nicht auf das grenzüberschreitende Internet vorbereitet? Oder ist der Vorgang nicht doch der selbe?

Oder hat die Musikindustrie einfach nur jede Menge Lobbyisten und kann Wind ohne Ende machen?

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> die Musik immer noch bei einer russischen Seite kaufe,

 

Dann bist Du aktiv auf einen russischen Server gegangen und wickelst dort ein Geschäft ab. Auf einem russischen Server rödelt eine Datenbank, Deine Kreditkarte wird von einer russischen Bank in Russland belastet und Du zahlst Gebühren für den Auslandseinsatz der Karte.

Ich seh's genau wie Du, Du hast in Russland etwas gekauft und nach Deutschland importiert. Ich kann da nichts illegales entdecken.

platinumviper

----------

## fangorn

Die Frage ist nicht, was du an Rechtsverstößen sehen kannst, die Frage ist, was macht ein Rechtsverdreher, der sich im hypothetischen Fall ja wahrscheinlich nur mit Urheberrechtsabmahnungen schadlos hält, dem zuständigen Richter weis ... Ähh, entschuldigung, GLAUBHAFT.

Früher habe ich mir häufiger ein neues ALbum auf die Platte gelegt, in Ruhe angehört und bei Gefallen erworben. War nicht immer ganz einfach, die Dinger in Deutschland zu kriegen, aber mit Kenntnis der richtigen kleinen Versender-Klitschen in den Ursprungsländern kommt man schon dran (ggf. für einiges mehr, als die CDs in D kosten, aber ist ja auch ein Import). Die mp3s sind mir qualitativ einfach zu schlecht, um sie auch noch auf Audio CD zu brennen. Ich kann zwar auch heute noch nicht erkennen, was an diesem Verhalten Verwerflich sein soll, aber die Musikindustrie will mir halt lieber ihre mit viel finanziellem Aufwand berworbenen Einheits-Massenverdummungs-Casting-Super-Hitparaden-Müll-Scheiben andrehen. Inzwischen ist mir die Lust auf solche Aktionen vergangen. Was solls, mit der Zeit die ich im Moment für Musik aufbringen kann, wiederhole ich meine Sammlung alle 20 bis 30 Jahre  :Twisted Evil: 

Ach, ich vermisse die Zeiten, wo man bei Audiogalaxy noch wirklich aussagekräftige Empfehlungen Ala "Wenn dir das gefällt könnte dir auch das gefallen" bekam (und sich die Beispiele gleich runterladen konnte). Ganz ohne die MI.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> ...Ich kann da nichts illegales entdecken.

 

Nur mal zum Plausibilitätscheck:

- in der freien Ein-Mann-Republik Nord-Ost Timbuktu wird das Urheberrecht für nichtig erklärt (das ist durchaus möglich). Fürderhin wird kommerzielle Software ganz legal importiert und anschließend im großen Maßstab - und nach den neuen Nord-Ost-Timbuktanischen Gesetzen vollkommen legal - kopiert. Die Kopien werden - ebenfalls nach den landesgesetzten vollkommen legal - zu Niedrigstpreisen zum kauf angeboten. Wetten, dass der Einkauf dort von ausserhalb nicht legal ist?

So ähnlich wird das übrigens im asiatischen Raum z.T. noch heute so betrieben!

- etwas weniger fiktiv: Du kaufst im neu eröffneten Laden nebenan, der so alles mögliche vertreibt, einen gebrauchten Rechner. Es kommt ein ordentlicher Kaufvertrag zustande, die Mehrwertsteuer ist ausgewiesen, also passt alles. Blöderweise stellt sich heraus, dass die dort angebotenen Waren nicht nur gebraucht, sondern auch noch gestohlen sind. Pech für Dich! Auch wenn Du nicht wusstest, dass es sich um Hehlerware handelt, darfst Du den Rechner wieder abgeben, und zwar ohne Entschädigung. Kann Dir nachgewiesen werden, dass Du von der Herkunft der Ware wusstest, gibts gleich noch ein Strafverfahren obendrauf.

Ich kann nur nochmal eindringlich warnen! Unser Rechtssystem dient schon lange nicht mehr dazu, Gerechtigkeit herzustellen. Es setzt sich der durch, der die notwendigen Mittel dazu hat.

----------

## mc-max

wie unterscheidet man eine vom Stream aufgenommene mp3 von der, die ohne DRM gekauft wurde?

----------

## Genone

Also wenn das hier so weitergeht kommt demnächst noch einer auf die Idee Zollgebühren für Dateitransfers zu erheben   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> wie unterscheidet man eine vom Stream aufgenommene mp3 von der, die ohne DRM gekauft wurde?

 

Durch die fehlende Rechnung!  :Laughing: 

----------

## mc-max

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Durch die fehlende Rechnung! 
> 
> 

 

ich meinte eher, dass es einem seher schwer nachgewisen werden kann, dass er seine mp3s nicht selber aufgenommen, sondern irgendwo erworben hat, oder? Es sei denn natürlich, die Betreiber der seiten würden ihre Rechnungen offen legen, was ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte.

Gruß.

max

----------

## oscarwild

 *mc-max wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Durch die fehlende Rechnung! 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Jein; es reicht ja die Prüfung der Internet-Verbindungsdaten (dank unserer tollen Regeirung werden die ja wies aussieht bald bis zu 24 Monate lang gespeichert) und der elektronischen Zahlungsmittel.

----------

## shiosai

Um mal was zum Thema zu sagen:

auf http://www.magnatune.com gibts ein großes Sortiment an guter Musik (auch alsFlac oder Wav)

Wem die Auswahl nicht reicht, sollte am besten seinen musikalischen Horizont erweitern.

Allzu bekannte Musiker gibts da zwar nicht, aber man kann halt entweder konform mit der MI gehen oder eben nicht.

Edit: Um noch kurz was zu Magantune zu sagen, man kann sich dort alle Lieder zum Testen als 128kbit Mp3 vollständig runterladen.

Will amn sich ein Album kaufen, kostet das min 5$ (freiwillig mehr), das kann man dann in einem DRM  freien Codec (Mp3, Vorbis, Flac, Wav) der Wahl runterladen.

----------

